

The Hottest App On The Planet, Draw Something, Has Suddenly Stopped Growing - mirceagoia
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-hottest-app-on-the-planet-draw-something-has-suddenly-stopped-growing-2012-3

======
mirceagoia
Pump and dump?

